
Using secure chat is a moral imperative, and iMessage is my best option - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/13/18677644/imessage-iphone-apple-secure-encrypted-chat-moral-imperative-signal-rcs-hangouts
======
OrwellianChild
> My preferred texting app is Signal, but the barrier to get iPhone users in
> the US to switch is still too high.

One nice feature of Signal on Android is the ability to let it become the
SMS/MMS default application. This lets normal texts go through and
automatically switches to Signal E2E encryption when your counterparty is also
on Signal.

Is this feature possible on iOS? As in, could Signal become the default
SMS/MMS app on an iPhone, leaving only iMessage to the system app?

~~~
untog
No, iOS has no such capability. Ironically, it's always been considered the
more secure approach - Android Facebook users were able to set FB Messenger as
their SMS app, and FB vacuumed up the data of anyone naive enough to do so.

